# Common Household Lubes



## jack1414jack (Jul 27, 2011)

I've been looking around on the internet for good cube lubricants that you most likely have at your house. (EXECPT JIGALOO & SILICONE) So do any of you know of something of that nature than i can put on my cube. Thanks


----------



## VCUBEFAN28 (Jul 27, 2011)

shock oil


----------



## Keban (Jul 27, 2011)

VCUBEFAN28 said:


> shock oil


 
not everyone is into RC cars...


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 27, 2011)

Vegetable oil, only a little bit.


----------



## David1994 (Jul 27, 2011)

BC1997 said:


> Vegetable oil, only a little bit.


 
Really does that work?


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 27, 2011)

This is clearly the best as Mats Valk did it.



> It's quite good actually ,
> 
> when you don't use too much!


----------



## VCUBEFAN28 (Jul 27, 2011)

Keban said:


> not everyone is into RC cars...


 
Im not, but I found some!


----------



## stoic (Jul 27, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> This is clearly the best as Mats Valk did it.


 
lol yuk. Actually I prefer brown sauce...but I don't think I'll be trying it anytime soon


----------



## David1994 (Jul 27, 2011)

Lol I watched that a while ago


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 27, 2011)

Hand Sanitizer is the best lube.


----------



## jack1414jack (Jul 27, 2011)

Hand Sanatizer?????


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 27, 2011)

i know a bodily fluid you can use ...teehee


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 27, 2011)

jack1414jack said:


> Hand Sanatizer?????


 
See here.


----------



## Hershey (Jul 27, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> i know a bodily fluid you can use ...teehee


 
Oh cum on! Why are you so immature?


----------



## JyH (Jul 27, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Oh cum on! Why are you so immature?


 
HAHAHA I GET IT ITS FUNNY BECAUSE YOU USED IT IN THE SENTENCE LOLOLOLOLO


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Oh cum on! Why are you so immature?


 
no i wasnt going to say that


----------

